# Squat weight to body weight



## cpa55 (Nov 5, 2003)

Is there a ratio of the amount you should be able to squat to your total body weight? I realize leg size, strength, etc are important. But is there just a rough quide, like you should squat twice your weight, etc.


----------



## Arnold (Nov 5, 2003)

not that I am aware of, but as a "bodybuilder" I really have not concern personally, maybe powerlifters have some type of lift to bodyweight ratio.


----------



## prophet (Nov 6, 2003)

maybe like 2xbodyweight would be good.. shouldn't go by rules of thumb.. just lift what you can lift and keep improving


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 6, 2003)

When I was going through police testing, to be considered Excellent in terms of leg strength you had to be able to either squat 2x your bodyweight or leg press 5x your bodyweight (for a 1RM).  That for me was a 360 squat and a 900 leg press (at 180), which was pretty freaking heavy.  My highest ever on squats is a double at 315.


----------



## maddog1 (Nov 6, 2003)

2X your body is a good goal.


----------



## Fade (Nov 6, 2003)

I agree with ponyboy and maddog. 2x body weight would be fine. 5x BW on legpress is a good goal too.


----------



## Freeman (Nov 6, 2003)

My goal is to sqaut 3x my bodyweight!!


----------



## Fade (Nov 6, 2003)

I have


----------



## Freeman (Nov 6, 2003)

fucker!


----------



## Mindless (Nov 6, 2003)

I got 2.5, give me 6 months.


----------



## Eggs (Nov 6, 2003)

Got about 2.8x bodyweight up for a couple a few years ago.  A ways from there... figures Fade would have 3x though, haha.  What was your bodyweight at Fade?

It would actually be harder for me to do 5x in leg presses than 2x in squats.

Still, I think 2x is a good goal as well.  Once you achieve that, theres plenty of room for additional growth.


----------



## Fade (Nov 6, 2003)

185


----------



## X Ring (Nov 6, 2003)

yeah you light weights. my 2x is 480 which I cant do but my goals are 3x for deads and squats and over 500 for bench all of which I am just shy of, kinda like Stephen Hawking is just shy of Mr. Olympia
Gary


----------



## Eggs (Nov 6, 2003)

Shoot, that Hawking is going to lay the smack down on Coleman bro!

But only if they are talking space time and theoretical physics... watching Colemans video when he stated he was  "all natural" convinced me that he didnt graduate MIT top of his class 

That was a good weight Fade, my max was 485 at around 170.  A bit shy eh.


----------



## Freeman (Nov 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by X Ring *_
> yeah you light weights. my 2x is 480 which I cant do but my goals are 3x for deads and squats and over 500 for bench all of which I am just shy of, kinda like Stephen Hawking is just shy of Mr. Olympia
> Gary


 

that is a great line man!  cracked me up!

My goals are not set in stone, I just want to be as strong as I can be..improve every week..if that means squatting 600lbs and benching 500lbs, sweet...if it mean I'll only get to bench 315 and squat 405, then I'll live with it too.  But, I think anythying is possible, so I'm going for it.  I think everyone should set short term and long term goals..but, once you reach those goals, try to make new ones...always challenge yourself.


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Nov 6, 2003)

Challenge yourself.... BUT.... 

enjoy the process... 

and never let anyone put you down, you are who you are and just posting here means at least you are trying... which is more you can say more the VAST majority of this obese country (i think most of us here are americans... if not, you can agree that america has some serious weight issues)


----------



## Freeman (Nov 7, 2003)

damn straight.  If I never compete in a bbing comp. I still feel good because I know I'm giving it my all and not being a sedentary blob on the couch eating snacks and sodas!


----------



## Mindless (Nov 9, 2003)

Where could I see this video about Ronnie Coleman?


----------



## Freeman (Nov 9, 2003)

you mean his "The Unbelievable" video?


----------

